# 370 motors



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

does anyone make a lathe for cutting coms on a 370 motor


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hudy has a comm lathe for slot car motors. I have used it on 370 size motors - as long as you can remove the arm from the can.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's a link to it

http://www.hudy.net/xhudy/products/proddesc.php?prod_id=86&kategoria=61


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

midgetracer81 said:


> does anyone make a lathe for cutting coms on a 370 motor


Whats this Tim (speed Secrets????) Let me know when you are set up!!!


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

ecoastrc said:


> Whats this Tim (speed Secrets????) Let me know when you are set up!!!


I,M set up ready to start cutting


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Will have a motor for you to turn on Thursday :thumbsup:


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

just turned mine last night worked good.I also have brushes coming.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

midgetracer81 said:


> just turned mine last night worked good.I also have brushes coming.


Tim
PM me the price for a rebuild thanks

Tim


----------

